# STEPHI-BERRY-BEAN LEAVE ME ALONE!



## tyler0912 (Nov 3, 2011)

Steph..... Is bullying me on facebook and i think all of you 'crazy people (jacqui...Anthony)' Should sort her out she will not leave me alone or stop bugging me on chat...PAHA


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 3, 2011)

Just tell me and you will have peace  

Or i'll tell everyone whats happened and then they will want to know too and you will get even more questions off everyone else


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 3, 2011)

NOPE...your the most annoying,pushy person i know...  
Your not finding out!


----------



## Zamric (Nov 3, 2011)

.... so from face book to here....

What are you trying to find out?


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 3, 2011)

I've not even started to get annoying or pushy yet... it's going to get a whole lot worst unless you tell me.


----------



## cemmons12 (Nov 3, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> NOPE...your the most annoying,pushy person i know...
> Your not finding out!



You kids go to your room with no dinner!


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 3, 2011)

UGH.....She is being childish... lol
im 13 she's what 43? Im telling my mum!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 3, 2011)

Zamric said:


> .... so from face book to here....
> 
> What are you trying to find out?



Someone sent Tyler a nasty message about Tiago. I'm trying to find out who sent it!



tyler0912 said:


> UGH.....She is being childish... lol
> im 13 she's what 43? Im telling my mum!



:O 
I AM NOT 43!!
I'm 20!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 3, 2011)

<.< It was not nasty it was okay.....she was just curious...

Steph Needs a 'StraightJacket' As her wrinkles are life threatening!


----------



## ascott (Nov 3, 2011)

Recess! !!!!!! Play nice or or you will be picking up trash the rest of the day....and we will call both your mums.....


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 3, 2011)

I am no longer talking to Tyler.

I am telling....

ANTHONY... JACQUI.... 
Tyler is bullying me!!


----------



## ascott (Nov 3, 2011)

Now now...nothing wrong with 40 something....don't pull the grown women into this...LOL


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 3, 2011)

:O I should be the one telling over you but your lucky im in a good mood....or you'd know about it! 



ascott said:


> Recess! !!!!!! Play nice or or you will be picking up trash the rest of the day....and we will call both your mums.....



She started it she made a big deal.....she was a nice lady who mailed me on facebook!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 3, 2011)

ascott said:


> Now now...nothing wrong with 40 something....don't pull the grown women into this...LOL



HAHA. I never said there was something wrong,
however there is something terribly wrong if I look 43 at 20!


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 3, 2011)

ascott said:


> Now now...nothing wrong with 40 something....don't pull the grown women into this...LOL



I STATED THIS.....SHE'S A BAD GIRL!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 3, 2011)

*shakes head and sighs*


----------



## Angi (Nov 3, 2011)

Ya'all are nuts. I might be too. For some reason I have been typing with a southern accent.


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 3, 2011)

Jacqui, whats your problem?


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 3, 2011)

Whoa! Whoa! How did I get lumped in with Jacqui!?!  Steph, leave Tyler alone!! He's 27yrs younger than you for goodness sakes, geez!!!  I swear I turn my back for 2 seconds and you two are at it again!!! 



tyler0912 said:


> Steph..... Is bullying me on facebook and i think all of you 'crazy people (jacqui...Anthony)' Should sort her out she will not leave me alone or stop bugging me on chat...PAHA


----------



## Morty the Torty (Nov 3, 2011)

Lmao!


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 3, 2011)

This whole thread has me cracking up!! Rates up there with seeing AnthonyC in a "man thong"!!! Blahahahahahaha


----------



## ascott (Nov 3, 2011)

Man thong??? What the hell did I miss....


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 4, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> This whole thread has me cracking up!! Rates up there with seeing AnthonyC in a "man thong"!!! Blahahahahahaha



Your giving me shivers! 




AnthonyC said:


> Whoa! Whoa! How did I get lumped in with Jacqui!?!  Steph, leave Tyler alone!! He's 27yrs younger than you for goodness sakes, geez!!!  I swear I turn my back for 2 seconds and you two are at it again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She started it MR.C


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 4, 2011)

YOU MISSED NOTHING!... Mary Anne is old, wets herself, and has apparently been confusing her medication w/her red Skittles again! 



ascott said:


> Man thong??? What the hell did I miss....


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 4, 2011)

AnthonyC has a bit of an addiction to man thongs and wears them whilst modelling in front of a mirror 

I hope that gave everyone a very nice visual  



ascott said:


> Man thong??? What the hell did I miss....


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 4, 2011)

...this can only raise one question. What were you doing peeking in my window? Steph, YOU MA'AM are a dirty dirty girl!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh darn! 
My secrets out. I was spying on you to steal your torts, that is all!



AnthonyC said:


> ...this can only raise one question. What were you doing peeking in my window? Steph, YOU MA'AM are a dirty dirty girl!


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 4, 2011)

Mmmm-Hmmm!  Shhhh... you have a problem... I won't tell. 

Geez Steph, when people wake up and read this they're going to recommend that we get some help!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 4, 2011)

We do need some help! 
Your just in denial.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 4, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> YOU MISSED NOTHING!... Mary Anne is old, wets herself, and has apparently been confusing her medication w/her red Skittles again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blahahahahahah Who is looking into who's window now? I like red skittles!!! 


View attachment 13040
Here is a picture of me coming to kick your butt.... So what was it that you said??? 



ascott said:


> Man thong??? What the hell did I miss....


Nothing much!  Blahahahahahahahahahah hahahahahhahahah


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 4, 2011)

OMG! What the hell is that creature!?! I take it back Mary Anne is not mistaking her medication for red Skittles... looks more like steroids!


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 4, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> OMG! What the hell is that creature!?! I take it back Mary Anne is not mistaking her medication for red Skittles... looks more like steroids!



I was thinking the same! :O


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Nov 4, 2011)

Just think what younger people new to this forum think when they read this, along with some other threads.


----------



## Tom (Nov 4, 2011)

But Tyler IS the "younger people". I can't imagine that anyone reading this is not laughing out loud.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 4, 2011)

Yep, be good or a butt kicking you will get!!! LOL!! Brandon if you read this you better submit your poetry, or your next mister! It's always the quiet ones saying "awww your tortie is so cute" you gotta watch out for!! So anyone want to make fun because I pee and laugh.... huh...huh..... anyone???? yah thought so!!! Blahahahahahaahahhhahahahaa


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 4, 2011)

No, it's not a nice visual...man thong yuck! I'm gonna go get my oxygen and go to bed...man thong (deep sigh)...


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Nov 5, 2011)

I think you are all having too much fun here.


----------



## cemmons12 (Nov 5, 2011)

Crazy kids!!


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Nov 5, 2011)

Tom said:


> But Tyler IS the "younger people". I can't imagine that anyone reading this is not laughing out loud.



Oh yeah. Oh well 



APBT_Fanatic said:


> I think you are all having too much fun here.



Well yeah, get a bunch of crazy people, throw in some man thongs and wa la!


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 5, 2011)

TurtleTortoise said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > But Tyler IS the "younger people". I can't imagine that anyone reading this is not laughing out loud.
> ...




Glad you joined us!!


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 5, 2011)

TurtleTortoise said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > But Tyler IS the "younger people". I can't imagine that anyone reading this is not laughing out loud.
> ...





Im not crazy...ish...


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 5, 2011)

Tyler your grounded you weren't suppose to read this! I'm telling your Mum!!


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 5, 2011)

B-B-But....IT IS MY THREAD!


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 5, 2011)

Your right, you do have a point there!!! I'm sorry!!


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 5, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Your right, you do have a point there!!! I'm sorry!!



I think im entitled to atleas have a peak then...right?


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes!! Don't want to corrupt your youngness with talk of man thongs!


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 5, 2011)

Exactly!!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 6, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> I think im entitled to atleas have a peak then...right?



No! It is not wise to even peak at Anthony in his man thong! You'll be corrupted and end up needing mental help for the rest of your life.
Tyler your too young for that!


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 6, 2011)

Steph, if you continue to talk about me in a man thong you're going to have one very upset boyfriend! I sure hope he doesn't read this stuff! 



stephiiberrybean said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> > I think im entitled to atleas have a peak then...right?
> ...


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 6, 2011)

OOHHH.....
Anthony, Oh no you didnt'!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 6, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Steph, if you continue to talk about me in a man thong you're going to have one very upset boyfriend! I sure hope he doesn't read this stuff!



I'm more worried about your GF reading it to be perfectly honest. I can handle Jake


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 6, 2011)

I was going to write the same as steph about your girlfriend anthony.
You must of done something to get a picture of you in a man thong in everyones head.
Except mine because i dont know what you look like


----------

